# Joerg's Wasp



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Took another piece of the wood from the scrap collection I bought a few months ago.

The piece was rather thin, so it was critical to pick a shape that works. I think I found it!

I had enough of the piece left to make fork tips.

I really like how it turned out!

Haven't decided if I will polycoat it, maybe just some oil is sufficient.

Anybody have a clue what kind of wood that is? I have no idea.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

im not sure what type of wood it is.
and no need to polycoat it! its beautiful! great work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great job


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice! I am jealous of your tools and skill though! - Tex


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Joerg, you don't happen to have a side kick named McIver do? He's the guy on TV who could make a bomb out of a safety pin, a package of peanuts and a bottle of liniment. Hmmmm .... come to think of it, he looked a little like you.

Al


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you mean MacGyver hehe, the finish on that catapult looks lovely Joerg!


----------



## Snipez1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks a little like burr oak but not sure but looks real nice great job

Atb rob


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Lovely work Joerg... Its great to create something so aestheticaly pleasing from a scrap piece of wood..Love it!

Keith


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

a beautiful piece joerg!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

Wow!!! Nice lathe too!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice, I looks like it might be figured maple. Not sure though?


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I'd be fairly confident saying that it is some variety of maple, given the tight, closed grain structure and the high color contrast between the darker medulary rays and the lighter color of the wood fibers running with the grain. There's a ton of different varieties, and the same type of tree will tend to look different depending on where it grows, and how old it is and such.

In any case, it's lovely wood, and you did a great job shaping it. The finish looks great now, but light woods tend to loose their contrast as they pick up oils from being handled and such, so I would consider using a coat of wipe on satin poly to seal it, then a couple more coats of wax to give it that rich satiny glow rather than a bright shine. But that's just me.

Nice work in any case.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great looking piece of wood Joerg and as usual you turned it into something even better looking. If I was to venture a guess as to wood type, I would say, it is a Burl section for sure-could be a Madrone or maybe even an Amboyna or Olive. At any rate it is stunning Bud! Flatband


----------



## PebbleShooter (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd agree with jskeen on maple, what bands do you have in mind for this 'lethal beauty'? As you like to call them







.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

it is a nice piece... looks like an upside down face in the grain pattern of the bottom pic ?


----------

